# First tanks



## Planted_Box (17 Jan 2022)

Hi 
Here is a picture of my current tanks setup awaiting small tank stand to move shrimp tank out the way ready for my 120cm competition tank   To take it place this will sit beside my 60cm


----------



## heliophyte (17 Jan 2022)

Looks great, the little paintings are nice as well.
I'd paint the wall though, before that corner distracts too much from your nice tanks


----------



## Planted_Box (17 Jan 2022)

yes ive just finished media wall and the plasterer just finish skimming it so its drying out then need to paint hahah


----------



## Planted_Box (17 Jan 2022)

Update ive finally fished room and painted wall


----------



## KirstyF (17 Jan 2022)

Lovely room, really nice job 👍…..now if you just knock down that media wall and shove that cabinet out of the way, you could squeeze a 7ft’er in I reckon. 😉😂😂


----------



## Planted_Box (17 Jan 2022)

Ive got a a spare room just have to persuade the wife 😂


----------



## KirstyF (17 Jan 2022)

Yeah…..Good luck with that. 😂


----------



## heliophyte (18 Jan 2022)

Looking tight!


----------



## RichieL001 (19 Jan 2022)

Looks really good mate 👍🏻


----------



## Planted_Box (19 Jan 2022)

Thanks everyone just waiting on new stand to arrive to move shrimp tank to other side of the room to get 120cm tank in excited af


----------



## hypnogogia (19 Jan 2022)

Looks good.  I see space for a third tank!


----------



## Planted_Box (19 Jan 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> Looks good.  I see space for a third tank!


Yeh that space is going to be filled by 120cm tank so middle shrimp tank is being moved 🦐🦐


----------



## Cris_thorn (22 Jan 2022)

Looks great.  Plenty of room yet.


----------



## craig20102010 (23 Jan 2022)

Looks great. They look super clean. I love Nano tanks too, they are so much easier to maintain than bigger tanks.


----------



## Cris_thorn (26 Jan 2022)

Just looking at your nano tank and the black background really makes a difference to how the tank looks.  I'm undecided on white or black background.  Is it an Ada background or just painted with black board paint as I know this method is used by some. Ive got some bb paint in the shed but im a bit worried about how it would turn out.  Cheers


----------



## Planted_Box (26 Jan 2022)

Cris_thorn said:


> Just looking at your nano tank and the black background really makes a difference to how the tank looks.  I'm undecided on white or black background.  Is it an Ada background or just painted with black board paint as I know this method is used by some. Ive got some bb paint in the shed but im a bit worried about how it would turn out.  Cheers


No mate its self adhesive black vinyl of amazon ebay etc you can get frosted and others aswell


----------



## Cris_thorn (26 Jan 2022)

Great stuff.  I will have a look round amazon and see what I can find.  👍


----------



## BdubB (30 Jan 2022)

Planted_Box said:


> No mate its self adhesive black vinyl of amazon ebay etc you can get frosted and others aswell


What brand did you get off eBay. And do you have small pockets of air. I bout a white one from b&q and it's terrible


----------



## Konsa (30 Jan 2022)

Hi
I used black and white one from B&Q and it worked well.
I spray loads of water first to help me with taking the bubbles out then apply the film.Let it dry for a week and trim the edges after with a very sharp razor or paper knife.
One thing to be careful in not to fold the film as it will leave crease lines.
Regards Konstantin


----------



## Planted_Box (2 Mar 2022)

Little update: new custom cabinet arrived 1500mm for two tanks, the 60L iwugami is now planted and growing in nicely, stocked with green neon tetras and two beautiful electric blue rams, the shrimp tank has it own stand now and is doing fantastic had a little wobble with HYDRA but no planaria has now sorted it and my red cherrys are doing excellent ive got babys all over and more are pregnant, currently saving for 90p or something similar sized - ill be posting regular update these are my first ever planted tank so im super proud so far 
Thank 
Nath


----------

